# Nullarbor Australia



## Kadee (Mar 22, 2015)

Having a bit of trouble with my resize program so hopefully this photo is Ok 
it was taken while the train was traveling so a little blury.
i took them with my iPad while traveling back from Perth to Adelaide last week which was a 42 hour trip 
the train travels over 400 km of the Amost 3000 km trip in a straight line no bends.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh wow, great photos Kadee...it looks like something out of the Wild West..I never knew places like that still existed.

4000 miles by train is huge...I couldn't possibly sit down for a whole 2 days...what type of train was it , did you have your own private compartment (carriage)? How often did you stop to get off to stretch your legs?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 22, 2015)

No we could only afford what they call Red Seats, Lay back seats in a carriage of  30 other  people.
Very few stops You know I mentined Kalgoorlie before ?. We stopped there and only one other place called Cook,where two people live !!! I should have moved more on train, my feet were swollen for a couple of days after we arrived back
the train has 26 Carrages pulled by a Diesel engine. If you want a cabin with a top and bottom bunk it costs Over a $ 1000  each... one way on the train they do supply your food for that price......... our seats were $ 250 each one way ...supply your own food ...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2015)

WoW...yes I agree with so little stops to exercise it would have been important to have moved around as much as possible but hindsight is 20/20 isn't it?

However the cost for that huge journey albeit in a shared carriage was very reasonable and I could see how you chose that way rather than a private cabin...

I couldn't begin to tell you the cost of a similar journey by train covering almost 4k would cost here...it would be waaaayyy over £1000..and our small Island  end to end..is less than 900 miles, so to go on a trip as big as yours would mean travelling by train from here and onto the Eurostar train which travels under the English Channel to get to the continent and then we'd have to travel through France and Spain and back again to  enable us to cover that same amount of Mileage...and that would cost ££££££££'s ....I'd love to do it but it's sooo much cheaper to fly..


----------



## Kadee (Mar 22, 2015)

It was only $120 each  to fly over there, but that was a good special, normally arround the $400 to fly to Perth ,,we survived on the train, arrived in Adelaide 7. 30 am my daughter picked us up. 
It was a bucket list trip done it now .
off to bed now 10.30 pm  will be thinking of you holly


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2015)

Bless you thanks Kadee xx


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Good photos. I haven't been to the western part of Oz. But my DH's cousins have just moved to Perth from Sydney.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2015)

Great pics Kadee, looks like something from Crocodile Dundee.  Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

People don't realize just how huge Australia is!  It's nearly as big as the continental US.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice photos, Kadee. Reminds me of parts of the American west.


----------

